# BBQ Sauce Contest!



## Captain Morgan (Jun 3, 2007)

I've got 2 entries I don't know or don't want to guess..


who is from  Lewiston NY?

All sauces are present and accounted for, packed and going out tomorrow!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 4, 2007)

klbcheeks said:
			
		

> Did you get my sauces (2 entries)?  What's the total number of entries
> 
> Ken Cheeks
> North Augusta, SC



Yes Ken both of your sauces were received on time!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2007)

all are present and accounted for and on their way to the judge!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> all are present and accounted for and on their way to the judge!


 [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  :cheers  [smilie=fly1.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2007)

John Pen is from Lewiston NY...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2007)

was that for the contest?


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2007)

Have I won yet?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Where do you enter???


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 5, 2007)

So when is JUDGEMENT  DAY BOY????


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> So when is JUDGEMENT  DAY BOY????



Consult your favorite "Holy Person".  :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2007)

Lee Ann has received the sauces!!!

She's going to Tryon today to try for the NC state championship,
and will judge the sauces Monday...winners should be announced Tuesday or Wednesday.

Now before you run over to Tryon to try and bribe her, there
are no names attached to the bottles, only numbers, and the only
person who knows the names for each number is me.


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Lee Ann has received the sauces!!!
> 
> *She's going to Tryon today* to try for the NC state championship,
> and will judge the sauces Monday...winners should be announced Tuesday or Wednesday.
> ...




Damn... another reason I'm all depressed that I can't be at Tryon this weekend.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Lee Ann has received the sauces!!!
> 
> She's going to Tryon today to try for the NC state championship,
> and will judge the sauces Monday...winners should be announced Tuesday or Wednesday.
> ...


So What number did you put on mine?


----------



## cookking (Jun 6, 2007)

*Sauce Contest*

What was the final number of entries?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 6, 2007)

40


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you for all the work you guys did in organizing this contest. Lots of work for sure making sure everything was done. No matter what it was fun entering and I appreciate you all letting a Canadian enter.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2007)

What Diva said except the Canadian thing...  but that does apply to Mr.Pen..


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2007)

With 40 you get eggrolls, right?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who participated and made it a success!  Maybe we could do another contest of sorts later in the season or something.  Maybe a rub contest or a photo contest of a recent cook, we'll see!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 6, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone who participated and made it a success!  Maybe we could do another contest of sorts later in the season or something.  Maybe a rub contest or a photo contest of a recent cook, we'll see!



How recent is recent? Last photo contest, the winner posted a picture of a turkey he cook years before!


----------



## john pen (Jun 6, 2007)

My vote is for a photo contest..or maby the first 007 memorial video contest !


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 6, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone who participated and made it a success!  Maybe we could do another contest of sorts later in the season or something.  *Maybe a rub contest* or a photo contest of a recent cook, we'll see!



Why didn't I think of that??  By the way, thanks for the answer on the grinder.  [smilie=thefinger.gif] 

Don't worry, I'm not going to sell my rub.  I'm not that ambitous nor do I have the time to deal with that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":13pgz3mk]Thanks to everyone who participated and made it a success!  Maybe we could do another contest of sorts later in the season or something.  *Maybe a rub contest* or a photo contest of a recent cook, we'll see!



Why didn't I think of that??  *By the way, thanks for the answer on the grinder. * [smilie=thefinger.gif] 

*Don't worry, I'm not going to sell my rub.  I'm not that ambitous nor do I have the time to deal with that*.[/quote:13pgz3mk]

That time of the month huh?  :roll:  Check your PM you whiny punk!

YES the rub contest was Uncle Bubba Poo Poos idea!  :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 7, 2007)

I got 5 bucks on Larry. Oh hell, Now I'm in for a lump up job from Kevin at oinktoberfest!


----------



## Finney (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, lets have a rub contest.  Cappy, take care of that.  :roll: 


Have I won the sauce contest yet?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1ciowlcs]Thanks to everyone who participated and made it a success!  Maybe we could do another contest of sorts later in the season or something.  Maybe a rub contest or a photo contest of a recent cook, we'll see!



How recent is recent? Last photo contest, the winner posted a picture of a turkey he cook years before!  [/quote:1ciowlcs]

I know what you're referring to.  We'll somehow have to figure out a way of verifying the date of the cook.


----------



## john pen (Jun 8, 2007)

Where we at with our sauces..any anticipated date for the announcement ? I need to know when to make room for my new smoker..might even take a few days off to test it out !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Where we at with our sauces..any anticipated date for the announcement ? I need to know when to make room for my new smoker..might even take a few days off to test it out !



Results are anticipated sometime on Wednesday.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2007)

possibly tuesday


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> possibly tuesday



Damn you Cappy!  I just said Wednesday to give us more time incase Ms. Wippen doesn't get the numbers crunched on time. Now all these impatient monkey spankers are going to post 1000 times asking for the results.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 8, 2007)

Are the results in yet?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Are the results in yet?



See!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 8, 2007)

You spanking your monkey? Or what.   Guess so.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 8, 2007)

It's Friday, the results are 3 days past due!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

You send me my Primo yet Larry?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> It's Friday, the results are 3 days past due!



Next Wednesday 13 June 2007.  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> You send me my Primo yet Larry?



Yes Bill, wait out front for it!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 8, 2007)

[smilie=pope.gif]


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 8, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the delays.....all those sauces with meat drippings in 'em will be getting a bit ripe without refrigeration


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully everyone obided by the rules and did not have any meat drippings in their sauce!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 8, 2007)

June 13, the 31st anniversary of Supreme Court decision of Miranda Vs Arizona. Kinda fitting in a weird way


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 8, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":sudf2oar]You send me my Primo yet Larry?



*Yes Bill, wait out front for it!*[/quote:sudf2oar]

And don't forget the camera  :roll:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 8, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> June 13, the 31st anniversary of Supreme Court decision of Miranda Vs Arizona. Kinda fitting in a weird way



WOW, Dats, it takes a real law buff to remember that. 

How did the term "Person of Interest" come about? Anybody?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2007)

the suspect in the Atlanta bombing?


----------



## john pen (Jun 8, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cappy said Tuesday !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 8, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> How did the term "Person of Interest" come about? Anybody?



JD Ashcroft...during Dashle's anthrax attack?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 8, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> the suspect in the Atlanta bombing?



No, the guy that starter the whole "You have the right to remain silent..." IMHO, one of the worse decisions ever handed down. 

Pay attention in Civics class, and you would know to keep your trap shut. Stupid perps now get a pass cause they slept in class.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 8, 2007)

The police use to call these people suspects, but when the Supreme Court did some fine tuning (meddling) and revisited Miranda they determined, that it wasn't enough to read someone their rights once under arrest, if you (the police) had focused your investigation onto a "suspect" that person must also be afforded the same rights as guaranteed under Miranda. Hence the use of the term "person of interest" not a suspect, but we really need to sit and chat. No Miranda for Persons of interest.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> The police use to call these people suspects, but when the Supreme Court did some fine tuning (meddling) and revisited Miranda they determined, that it wasn't enough to read someone their rights once under arrest, if you (the police) had focused your investigation onto a "suspect" that person must also be afforded the same rights as guaranteed under Miranda. Hence the use of the term "person of interest" not a suspect, but we really need to sit and chat. No Miranda for Persons of interest.



Yep, did it all the time.  Great confessions.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 8, 2007)

WOW!! I am a lucky guy!!! I can't wait to try the new cooker out guys!!!   Thanks to all that participated. It was a great contest!!
Thanks again


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 8, 2007)

:x That's not what Wikipedia said where "POI" came from !!!!!

I think I'm gunna sue em.! :twisted:


----------

